# After Final shed my orchid died withing a day



## Jwonni (Mar 2, 2006)

My Orchid female shed a couple of days ago it was her final shed all seemed to be going smoothly i had only recently squirted her tank

well i had to go to work and wait to see when i got back how she was, she seemed ok she was on a wall all limbs working looking alright just one problem her wings had not unfurled and she has what looked like fluid sacs on them

anyway that night she was hanging on her branch and legs were really stretched like when you hang from a bar and your arms get tired they stretch out a bit and she looked like that (stretched like extended not like stretch elastic band)

The next morning i got up and she was on her side still breathing but notmoving a little later she died

are the fluid sacs just a random thing or something to do with her environment?


----------

